# Just saying Hello!



## INTREPER (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey gang, great board you got going on. Was doing some research on the sale of "Fuddy Duddy", a B17, and decided to join as it looks a like a great board to talk about these awesome birds. I'm by no means an expert in WWII aircraft, but I can't stop learning enough about them. It's become a form of crack for me  Please....don't tell me girlfriend  
ANyhow, looking forward to contributing to the group. I don't know about you guys, but I can't wait for the CHINO, CA airshow


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome INTREPER. Were did your name come from?


----------



## INTREPER (Feb 25, 2007)

Beleive it or not, it came from my old car, a 2000 Dodge Intrepid. Intrepid + driver = INTREPER 





It's what started me on message boards years ago, and i've never changed the name. Makes it easy to go back to all the forums I belong to and remember what name to log in under, haha.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello and welcome from down under!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome, and please, read the rules in the Basic Section...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome. And yes, I am really looking forward to Chino, and Mugu, and Nellis this year.


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 25, 2007)

INTREPER said:


> Beleive it or not, it came from my old car, a 2000 Dodge Intrepid. Intrepid + driver = INTREPER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking Mopar! That crib in the background is...cold bustin it too!

Welcome


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 27, 2007)

G'day and welcome from another Aussie


----------



## Heinz (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome!


Those wheels look based on Merc AMG rims are they?


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site from london


----------

